# Which weapon if things really go south?



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

We talk a lot about HD and general BG scenarios which is all good. But what would be the best weapon to have if the shit ever really hits the fan? Assume that price is an object and lets cap this puppy at $800 (new or used).

The world has gone to hell in a handbasket but luckily you have a _________.

Assume the worst. No transportation other than your two feet. You've got what you can carry or cart with you. 

I would think that weight would become an issue. Also, ammo. What ammo are you most likely to come across in your travels should you be running low?

Yes I realize in a scenario like this food and shelter are going to be your primary concerns.......but even those will do you little good if you can't protect yourself.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have an SKS with a Dragunov stock and 40 round mag that would work for me. Now if I had the $800 I would look for a used AR-15 or an HK91, .223 and .308 are fairly easy to come by. 

It's kind of funny, I was hiking with 3 friends last year and one of them asked, "What would you do if zombies attacked like in Dawn of the Dead?". The funny part was not our answers the funny part was we all had an answer to begin with. Thinking about being in a survival situation where you get to shoot enemies that are already dead is kind of fun.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> The world has gone to hell in a handbasket but luckily you have a _________.


Brain


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> We talk a lot about HD and general BG scenarios which is all good. But what would be the best weapon to have if the shit ever really hits the fan? Assume that price is an object and lets cap this puppy at $800 (new or used).
> 
> The world has gone to hell in a handbasket but luckily you have a ___M&P9MM with 6 loaded magazines______.
> 
> ...


Hugo Chavez has landed a group of paratroopers in your area and you need to get the hell out of there. You are not Rambo, the anti gun ass hole, and need to get somewhere safe. It may take a few days perhaps a couple of weeks to get there.

The M&P9 could be replaced with 4" 38/357 or some other brand 9MM.

38/357 and or 9MM ammo will be available most places ammo is available. You are trying to outrun a force larger than your family unit and therefore don't plan on standing ground. Your primary weapons need to be your mind and stealth. A rifle would be better if you plan to stand and fight but your objective is to get to "safe ground" where if physicaly up to it you can join a fighting unit and obtain heavier armament. You need food protection from the elements and water not heavy guns and ammo.

That's for you.

I am too old and decrepit therefore unable to run. I am going to stack rocks drop some trees, load everything I can load set back and wait. When they get here I will take out as many as possible before they blow up or torch the house. I had a good life.

See you next time around.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> 38/357 and or 9MM ammo will be available most places ammo is available. :smt1099


As long as you don't go to the Walmart in Iowa City, I just bought out their whole stock of 9mm :anim_lol: Prices are going up like crazy these past couple days, and Walmart hasn't raised them yet so I'm not taking the chance. Going to the other Walmart tomorrow! $13 for 50 WWB 115gr FMJ is ridiculous, so hopefully the other Walmart doesn't raise their prices by tomorrow afternoon!

If I were in this situation I would have to go with an AR15, and my XD on my side since I already own it :anim_lol: The AR would probably be my first choice. Interesting question though.

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

To old and wore out to run. I'd make my stand right where I am at. Hope I could pop a couple before they get me.:smt1099


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok....a follow up. I'm not talking about being invaded from the outside. Although in my scenario your very close neighbors could become your enemy.

I'm talking total societal breakdown......whether it be post nuclear war, post massive meteor strike, post oil reserves suddenly run out, post massive runaway biological threat, post supervolcano eruption.......post whatever else you can think of. Society as you know it is gone. You can't stay put unless you've got decades worth of food and heat at hand. No gas stations, no grocery stores, no Wal-Marts.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> As long as you don't go to the Walmart in Iowa City, I just bought out their whole stock of 9mm :anim_lol: Prices are going up like crazy these past couple days, and Walmart hasn't raised them yet so I'm not taking the chance. Going to the other Walmart tomorrow! $13 for 50 WWB 115gr FMJ is ridiculous, so hopefully the other Walmart doesn't raise their prices by tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> If I were in this situation I would have to go with an AR15, and my XD on my side since I already own it :anim_lol: The AR would probably be my first choice. Interesting question though.
> 
> -Jeff-


I'm surprised that the Socialist Republic of Iowa City even allows Walmart to carry ammo (I'm from West Branch- as of two years ago). Iowa is not known as a handgun friendly state and Iowa City is VERY left.

As far the senerio, my home backs up to thousands of acres of forest. I would like a 9mm for a handgun and a .223.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got an AR and a .40 pistol which I think would be fine. But if I had to spend the $800 I might be tempted to get an AK. Not having to worry about gun maintenance in a true survival situation might be advantageous, and those things seem like you can pour concrete in them and they will still fire.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> As far the senerio, my home backs up to thousands of acres of forest.


Good thing too. That way the neighbors don't see you out nude snorkeling in the snow! :anim_lol:


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Sorry about the long post as I am passing my lunch break with this:*

_"I am too old and decrepit therefore unable to run. I am going to stack rocks drop some trees, load everything I can load set back and wait. When they get here I will take out as many as possible before they blow up or torch the house. I had a good life."_

First off, let me say that I would never mess with TOF. Decrepit or not, he's talking about establishing fortifed positions and creating fields of fire.

_________________

If I was at home and had to go out on foot, I would probably get an keep my hand guns and get a good bolt-action hunting rifle. - Remington 700.

If I was just on foot, and I could not keep my handguns:
I'd get a new pump action/ used semi auto Mossburg 12g and alot of shells.

If everything went to hell "Jericho" style, but I still had my Xterra and all my gear:

$1,000 -
I would spend a little bit of the money on a couple of hundred rounds 9mm and 40 cal for defense of my family (I have a cheap and reliable Rossi 22lr pump Gallery gun and a .410 shogun) and a bulk box of 1000 22lr (under 20$) and some .410 rounds for hunting/eating: squirrels, rats, cats, stray dogs, and the occasional pigeon. Since I can't fridge it, it makes no sense to hunt anything bigger (except maybe in winter)

The other 900$ would go to:
gasoline, batteries, optics, water sanitizer, antibiotics/analgesics/bandages, canned food, vegetable seeds, vitamin supplements - it is amazing how you can die of starvation or scurvy with a bellyful of meat, rain gear, sleeping bags, my dog Moosh's joint medicine, and a Bible.

May it never come to that though. I really like it the way it is.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Fred40 said:


> But what would be the best weapon to have if the shit ever really hits the fan?


What kind of shit?

Pandemic
Civil Insurrection
Military Action
Vampires
Zombies
Alien Invasion
ex-wife off meds again
a flood of angry posts on some internet forum?


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

submoa said:


> What kind of shit?
> 
> Pandemic
> Civil Insurrection
> ...


Already gave examples.....look up. (Think "The Road" by Cormic McCarthy).......that's what got me thinking about this.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Fred40 said:


> Already gave examples.....look up. (Think "The Road" by Cormic McCarthy).......that's what got me thinking about this.


OK. gotcha... no meds for ex wife and her whole one-eyebrowed family out of jail.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

submoa said:


> OK. gotcha... no meds for ex wife and her whole one-eyebrowed family out of jail.


Nope.........not quite that bad


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

Tough call, but 1 I'd go with a crossbow, good chance you can reuse whatever ammo you have (worst case you could make some bolts that would work)
2. A knife
3. A Slingshot


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

submoa said:


> What kind of shit?
> ...
> ex-wife off meds again?


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

Hmm, over the last 100 or so years how many 30-30's have been sold?
and how many of those owners (now possibly dead due to unspecified shite) have ammo?

i don't know, but if i am not carrying much, probably my 30-30. 
or 45-70 and primers
or 36 navy colt. i can roll my own balls and pwder (don't go there). Just need caps.
hell everyone loves the 45 acp so there must be millions of them out there.

or i could just be a flash mark on the ground


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Root said:


> Tough call, but 1 I'd go with a crossbow, good chance you can reuse whatever ammo you have (worst case you could make some bolts that would work)
> 2. A knife
> 3. A Slingshot


Hey......good call on the crossbow. Had not even considered something like that. Questions though.....were does one get one and how much do they cost? I still think a solid handgun....maybe of the .357 persuasion is a nice choice. It can shoot 38's and 357's and if you have a decent length barrel and maybe a scope you could hunt with it as well while still keeping the overall weight to a minimum.


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

Fred40: here's an online site for crossbows, they are illegal in a lot of places;
but it's the end of the world, so being legal doesn't matter :mrgreen:

I'd bring the P99 with me, but only as a last stand choice. The problem with guns in a survival situation, they're great for a last stand (assuming you're alone) but they can draw unwanted attention. I do not want the zombies to locate me from the sound of my shot. 
Bri

BTW Someone please PM if they see any zombies, I'd like to get a head start on em'


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Root said:


> Tough call, but 1 I'd go with a crossbow, good chance you can reuse whatever ammo you have (worst case you could make some bolts that would work)


Crossbow bolts will generally bend a bit on impact with bone or rock or tree. A small bend in an arrow or bolt causes it to curve in flight. It is virtually impossible to make bolts without the proper tools and some seamless aluminum tubing. Modern crossbows use aluminum/fiberglass arrows for a reason.

For the same weight and cost and less bulk you can carry a rifle. Using a common caliber will assist with replenishing ammo.

1911, good sheath knife, food, water and my FN (if I had a .308 hunting rifle I would take that instead with the exception of Zombies then I want mag cap).


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm to old for this kind of crap! Can we go home now? I'd be road kill in less than a week :smt022


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't pick a favorite gun. I'm madly in love with all of them. They all have their place.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have every thing I need except more ammo. I would spend the $800 on .45 ACP, 9mm, 9x18 Mak, .357 mag, 7.62x51/.308 win, and 12 guage to feed the Witness P Compact .45, the TZ99 and Kel-Tec P-11 9mm's, the FEG PA-63 that I'm getting this weekend, my 2 .357 mag Rugers, a 6 1/2" Blackhawk with scope and a Security-Six 4", my CETME and Stevens Model 200 bolt action, both scoped and both 7.62x51/.308 win, and my Mossberg model 500A pump. I feel that I've pretty well planned ahead except for my ammo supply. Donations welcome!!!


----------



## ri830 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> The world has gone to hell in a handbasket but luckily you have a _________.
> 
> Assume the worst.


Napalm!!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If stealth (silence) is required for hunting game I also have a compound bow that I could use. I would first make friends with that Rambo want-a-be dude so he could kill all the bg's for me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I would first make friends with that Rambo want-a-be dude so he could kill all the bg's for me.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll go with the 30-30, or my BLR in .308


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Levergun*



Willieno59 said:


> I'll go with the 30-30


If you are going to be carrying a rifle among people who don't know you, I think a leveraction rifle would be a better choice. It has that "all-American" image and it isn't an evil black "assault" rifle. If that isn't an issue, then a basic M4 is lightweight and has reach. My Keltec SU16 (.223) would also get some consideration. It folds in half, uses AR magazines, and stores mags in the stock.
Pistol would probably be a small 9mm for weight and ammo commonality. For me that would be a P11 or an Astra A75L. Probably the Astra.

Let me know on the Zombie/Vampire issue, so I can load appropriately.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Already have the following: AR-15, AK-47, Mossberg 590, pisolt grip shorty Remington 870, sig 220, glock 17, glock 26, hk usp comp .40, and 2 1911s for such an occasion. Additionally many of my friends have weapons and if they don't ive brought them to the range on numerous occasions to keep up in the case of an emergency like this  additionally we have copies of the RANGER handbook and a few first aid books. So I'd spend the 800 on more ammo, MREs, water, tarp, first aid supplies and blankets. My thought is...living in Seattle...we're overdue for a wicked earthquake and i don't want to have to rely on FEMA...in the event of zombies...camp on a roof and let it rock :smt033 in the event of red dawn i'd use my AK and steal the dead BG ammo and move to free america...:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

wiseguy said:


> in the event of red dawn i'd use my AK and steal the dead BG ammo and move to free america...:smt1099


A Red Dawn reference! Excellent! :smt023


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Todd said:


> A Red Dawn reference! Excellent! :smt023


LMAO... I was just about to say "The Chair is against the Wall"...LOL


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Awesome Gun*



wiseguy said:


> in the event of red dawn i'd use my AK and steal the dead BG ammo and move to free america...:smt1099


:smt076 AVENGE ME, SON! AVENGE MEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I've often thought about something like this. Societal breakdown, the Big One (earthquake), mega-virus, or any other armegedon scenario. 

In my immediate area, I'd be in decent shape with just my M&P9 and My semi-auto 22LR Remington rifle. I live in an area that is basically a liberal stronghold so I might be one of the only ones with guns. Although I suspect more houses have guns than would admit to it. Having enough of your own ammo becomes important. Especially if the local stores are closed due to the disaster. 

It's probably more important to be prepared with a supply of drinking water and a some cans of spam to keep you fed and hydrated for at least a few days.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

wiseguy said:


> in the event of red dawn i'd use my AK and steal the dead BG ammo and move to free america...:smt1099


WOLVERIIINNNNNNNNNEEEEEESSSSSSSSS:smt070


----------

